
Designing Sane Scoping Rules - bakery2k
http://tratt.net/laurie/blog/entries/designing_sane_scoping_rules.html
======
bakery2k
These rules are essentially a simplification (`global` keyword removed) of
those used in Python 3. They may be the simplest rules possible without
requiring variable declarations, but they have a couple of problems:

1\. A typo on the LHS of an assignment will create a new variable rather than
being flagged as an error.

2\. There is no way to create variables which are local to the current block,
for example, the body of a loop.

